# Wie findet Ihr diesen Banner?



## Knuffel82 (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

so hab mal ein wenig was mit Flash geamcht, könnt Ihr euch das mal bitte ansehen und mir dann sagen, wie Ihr das findet, was man anderes machen könnte usw.

Ach ja wollte die Datei anhängen ging aber nicht deshalb Zip!

Sollte das hier falsch sein, dann bitte in das richtige Forum verschieben!

Gruß Knuffel82


----------



## metty (14. Februar 2006)

Prinzipiell gefällts, schöne Typo, nette Effekte, gute Farben. Aber es gibt einige Sachen die mich noch stören:

- Der Übergang von der orangenen Fläche zur weißen ist langweilig. Gräßlich, das einfach nur durch eine Diagonale zu trennen. Werde rund, mach irgendwas anderes. Spiel mit der Gestaltung und den Formen. Aber das ist doch wirklich altbacken.
- Die Rechtschreibung. Was soll das heißen: "Aktuelle Job Angebot" Seriösität ist hier nicht gegeben. Ergo, ich klick nicht drauf. Mach das richtig.
- Den Wechsel von schwarzer in weißer Typo würde ich nicht einfach im Tween machen, sondern vielleicht wenn die weiße Typo die weiße Fläche erreicht. Also erst dann die schon auf der weißen Fläche vorhandenen Buchstaben schwarz färben. Eine Maske oder Kollisionsabfrage eignet sich hierzu gut!
- Die Message fehlt. Okay, ich weiß ihr sucht wen. Fotografen, Programmierer und Promoter. Nur... a: Wer seid ihr? Und B: Die Aufforderung fehlt. Eine schlagartige Botschaft, die mich dazu fordert, den Banner wirklich anzuklicken. Versuch es mit Schlagsätzen wie "Bewerben Sie sich jetzt" oder "Nutzen Sie Ihre Chance!" Nur dann ist ein Reiz drin finde ich.
- Nach einem Komma kommt immer ein Leerzeichen. Du solltest dich wirklich noch ein wenig damit auseinander setzen. Das ist nämlich was ich zumindest penibel sehe und absolut nicht ausstehen kann, wenn es falsch ist.

Sooo, ich hoffe das hat ein wenig geholfen. Mach weiter so, der Ansatz ist ja schonmal gut!

Gruß, Matthias


----------

